# Petition For A Dwc Sub Forum



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 25, 2009)

Whoever agrees that there should be a sub-forum in the Hydroponics/Aeroponics section, please post that you agree. I'm hoping that if enough of us say yay, then the staff will create a forum just for us, all about us! Thanks and tell everyone you know that grows dwc!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> Whoever agrees that there should be a sub-forum in the Hydroponics/Aeroponics section, please post that you agree. I'm hoping that if enough of us say yay, then the staff will create a forum just for us, all about us! Thanks and tell everyone you know that grows dwc!


Awesome bro I just sent admin a pm asking to give us a hand with this man..


----------



## trains strain (Jan 25, 2009)

you have my vote, and if i could give you another 1000 more i would


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 25, 2009)

there you go hippies


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

tHink bugs is trying to get rid of us haha thanks for the support once again man.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 25, 2009)

Voted -great idea guys!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm on board. Let's do this.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 25, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 25, 2009)

so does my having a seat at the front of the bandwagon get me a hat or anything?


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 25, 2009)

You got it, I'll be here


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you voters....we are goin strong for day one of voting....already 15...hope to see more tell everyone you know that is interested in dwc whats goin down


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

16 votes thats it huh maybe its not enuff. Maybe theres not enuff room on the site for another subforum who knows im sure they would give this to us if they can for sure.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 25, 2009)

Great idea. Another yes vote.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Freakin done man!!!!!!


----------



## bearsnotbombs (Jan 25, 2009)

i want a hat...


----------



## bearsnotbombs (Jan 25, 2009)

oh, and i voted in favor too =]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

What kinda hat one with a dwc logo?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

We've been thinking that we were going to put these on bumper stickers but hats sound nice.


----------



## bearsnotbombs (Jan 25, 2009)

i want one of those hats with the earflaps.

or maybe a visor.
that'd be sweeeeet.


----------



## pencap (Jan 25, 2009)

Pencap is back from a years hiatus.....ok, I couldnt pay my net bill......but im back, just started some more Ice, transplanting them into the bubble pots this week........should I start a new journal?.......
My vote is aYES

arent they cute?


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 25, 2009)

we now have our own sub-forum.....this thread is officially closed...thanx to all that voted and thanx to the staff member that created the sub-forum for us....


----------



## drdodge29 (Jan 26, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> thank you voters....we are goin strong for day one of voting....already 15...hope to see more tell everyone you know that is interested in dwc whats goin down


I'll Quadruple that motion!


----------



## drdodge29 (Jan 26, 2009)

drdodge29 said:


> I'll Quadruple that motion!


Dang it where was I when u guys were voting?!!!!! LMFAO........ Getting stoned that's where!


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn sorry I missed out on the vote but I am definately in


----------



## TheFrozenChosen (Feb 1, 2009)

DWC is it for me!


----------

